# Chemical guys shop in coatbridge



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone used this shop??

According to google reviews they might be selling fake CG stuff but I've no idea if this is true.

Cheers for any info.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Iv never had any problems with them but you are best to phone ahead to check what stock they have and if they are open. 

Never heard of them selling fake stuff but I believe they sell things their own formula snow foam ( no touch snow foam ) it's still labled as chemical guys but I notice the US store doesn't sell it which makes me think it's their own formula but it's still a great product nonetheless


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Live 2 mins from Coatbridge but had no idea about this place!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I've been in the shop plenty. Always found it easier to go and collect than order online. Plus it gives you the chance to have a look around and ask plenty of questions.


----------

